# Auto brightness broken CM10 roms



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ever since ICS my phones auto brightness does not work on any CM10 based ROM. Which is a problem because my fav ROM is aokp so far.

Originally I thought the auto brightness on the phone was broken since I started on aokp when I got the phone. Right when CM9 RC1 was released i flashed that and auto brightness was still not functional. When JB was released I went to other ROMs built from aosp and auto brightness worked fine (jelly belly and vanirbean). Tried aokp nightlies and back to no auto brightness.

Tried fixing permissions after flashing the aokp and letting it load. Worked once I believe but it stopped working when I had to reboot. I tried fixing permissions again after flashing the latest nightly and it does not appear to be working. any ideas on how to fix this or am I stuck on aosp ROMs going forward?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

What do you mean by broken? I'm on winner00s cm10 kang and it works for me. Brightness is a little higher which is great imo, but it definitely works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Haven't had any issues on any CM roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm also wondering what you mean by, it's broken? Does it stay on whatever you set it at manually? Does it just stay on whichever setting it wants? Any chance your confusing the fact that the auto-brightness will only get brighter & will not dim automatically?

Just to make sure, no offense, but: settings > display > brightness > check automatic brightness


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

broken as in it stays a consistent brightness. With aosp ROMs the screen would be low in my room at night and get brighter say at my desk at work. With aokp its still very bright in my dark room and seem to stay the same level in any situation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Quantim0 said:


> broken as in it stays a consistent brightness. With aosp ROMs the screen would be low in my room at night and get brighter say at my desk at work. With aokp its still very bright in my dark room and seem to stay the same level in any situation.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Put your hand over the sensor and see if it dims. It might be that the values are different enough that your not noticing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## auraspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

Auto Brightness Settings are definitely broken on CM10. Been troubleshooting them with a co-worker of mine for the past week, we're both running the newest CM10 Nightly on Galaxy Nexus. When you change the Number of Levels of the Auto-brightness (Default is 20 levels) the auto-brightness locks to 255 no matter what your sensor is reading or what your thresholds are set at. Both of our devices do this, and the only way we've gotten around this glitch is to simply change the levels we want to use of the 20, and effectively range out the levels we don't want to use. I.E., if we only want to use 7 levels instead of 20, we have our max brightness thresholds maxed out by 7, and the remaining 13 levels are flat. Which if this was the intended method, there'd be no reason to give an option to change the number of levels.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

did you click allow light decrease? That allows your brightness to decrease. no probs here.


----------



## auraspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, we've troubleshot it every which way we could think of; toggling different settings on/off, rebooting, wiping, etc, etc. Same results regardless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I can confirm what 'auraspeed' is saying on the Int. S3. I thought it was an S3 thing, so I haven't said anything. I'll have to check my GNex tonight.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

this auto-brightness app has perfect levels if you set it to the amoled bright preset, ive noticed its much quicker at adjusting brightness then the stock auto...give it a try. https://play.google....WdodG5lc3MiXQ..


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think this may be a real issue. Fine at 20 levels here on the gnex but auto brightness on another device locks at 255 on boot until I make a change in brightness settings. That device is set for about 10 levels.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1599025
follow this guys brightness settings exactly


----------



## auraspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1599025
> follow this guys brightness settings exactly


That link isn't relevant in solving this reproducible issue of broken auto-brightness when using any number brightness levels not equal to 20. I don't even use auto-brightness, (since it chews more battery than simply keeping the screen dim); it was my coworker who was asking me for assistance since he is newer to the the Dev community. Now that I dig into it, I can't find a workaround, or anyone else asking about it, so I thought I'd bring it up. Hopefully others are affected as well and it can be solved.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

auraspeed said:


> I don't even use auto-brightness, (since it chews more battery than simply keeping the screen dim)


Debatable...

If your talking stock auto-brightness settings, then I could buy that. However, properly set up CM auto-brightness settings, I feel, would give you better battery life. The screen being too bright uses way more power than it takes Android to process the light sensor data. You can change CM auto-brightness settings to only check the sensor every 5 or 10 seconds. Then you always have the screen as dim as you can stand in any light setting. Instead of just having 35% brightness, even when your in a blacked out room, where you could easily see at 10% brightness. &/or you have to constantly manually adjust your brightness when you go outside, or go back inside.

Edit: Just saying my battery life is just as good as anyone else here with their manual brightness setting. Dare I say, even better than most...


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

auraspeed said:


> That link isn't relevant in solving this reproducible issue of broken auto-brightness when using any number brightness levels not equal to 20. I don't even use auto-brightness, (since it chews more battery than simply keeping the screen dim); it was my coworker who was asking me for assistance since he is newer to the the Dev community. Now that I dig into it, I can't find a workaround, or anyone else asking about it, so I thought I'd bring it up. Hopefully others are affected as well and it can be solved.


Easy to reproduce issue. If number of levels is less than 20 and you apply brightness it seems to want to pick 255. I just reproduced the issue on this device so its cm related.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

